# New Audi A3 Photos Leaked Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Photos of the new Audi A3 have leaked today ahead of their reveal in Geneva in two weeks. Releasing photos ahead of a show, especially of production cars, is common practice at manufacturers like Audi and we just saw the RS 4 photos slip out in similar fashion last week. More than likely, that these photos popped up today by some eager press suggests that we'll see even more photos and textual details by tonight. For now, we're left with these shots of what looks like a 3-door in S-line trim and an interior matching the one on display at CES back in January.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Those familiar with this website likely already know but it bears repeating that the new A3 will be based on the Volkswagen Group's new modular transverse matrix (MQB) architecture. Sportback, cabriolet an sedan models are expected to follow within the next year.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










See the remaining A3 shots in our * 2012 GENEVA MOTOR SHOW PHOTO GALLERY *. 

We found these leaked on a Russian automotive website * HERE. *


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Looks very nice; Pretty much what we should have expected. Very excited to read the details and more importantly, release dates for this and the sedan/sportback versions.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

First, thanks George for getting these up and online for all of us to see.

The more I look at it the more I don't know what I think. 
I need to see it on the road, next to other cars to get a better idea of size and proportion.
It looks softened as George said in another post - and maybe that's just the clinical lighting used for this set of photos.

Still, I can't shake a lingering feeling that it's not quite as great as I was hoping it to be.
Interior is killer. Absolutely nailed it. Waiting for the sedan............


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks great, cant wait to see the sedan!


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

brookside;bt1596 said:


> First, thanks George for getting these up and online for all of us to see.
> 
> The more I look at it the more I don't know what I think.
> I need to see it on the road, next to other cars to get a better idea of size and proportion.
> ...


_EXACTLY_ my thinking. Gimme the sedan at reasonable money with the TTRS motor and I'm a happy camper (no, I don't believe they would sell it here)... I've got 2 A4's now, and its going to take quite a good one to wean me off the ~350hp my daily driver has now. The B8 is just too big for me. I like small cars, and we take the Touareg for family trips anyway... Just need it big enough to take the kids to school in.


----------

